# Need help. want to create bootable win7 64bit iso with usb-stick (using 32bit xp)



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

Like Title says, im fucked.

i dont own a dvd drive anymore, and only got the win 7 ultimate 64bit iso... i use windows prof. 32bit and need to create a bootable usb-mp4 player. i read thru some guides online, but most are for vista, and the xp ones somehow dont work (at least the ones i found)

so i need your help people! how am i going to get this to work?

 i have 2 additional gigs of ram on the way, and want to use my full 4 gigs^^+ newer direct X for gaming (on other harddisk, i want to keep xp 32bit for 4ghz+ overclocking on other disk).

im thankful for every useful idea you people might bring up!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

command for copying vista/7 DVD to flash drive

type the following into a windows run prompt

xcopy d:\*.* /s/e/f E:\


d: being source (DVD / ISO image on Virtual drive)
E: being destination drive (flash drive)

wait for however long it takes to copy, done. make the other PC boot from USB and it works.

P.S If your overclock isnt stable in an x64 OS, that means it never was stable. - an example being a car. just because it runs fine in 3rd gear without ever having a problem, doesnt mean its "fine" if it immediately stalls upon going into 4th gear. it means its broken, regardless of it working in other situations.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

i read that this only functions in vista due to in xp the the ntldr beeing written in the mbr and not beeing found at startup ... you tried yourself?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i read that this only functions in vista due to the ntldr beeing written in the mbr and not beeing found at startup... you tried yourself?



no.

The only reason it works in vista and up, is cause it reboots less. the drive letter for the USB drive would change between reboots, causing the OS install to fail - vista and 7 copy the data to the drive BEFORE rebooting, therefore it doesnt crap itself halfway and fail to install.


Thats copy pasted from my notes, so yes - it works. i've used it many times.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

i try it and report in a few minutes


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

/e is an invalid parameter

what should i do now?

i think my problem in command console is that i cant execute a 64bit bootsect on an 32bit os, so im not able to write the needed bootfiles... solutions? good methods for seppuku? im desperate^^


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 20, 2009)

if youre going to keep winxp on ur other hard drive, just run the installer from xp, and do a clean install on the hard drive u wanna install to.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

i click it, he asks me to boot with disk, like i would like to do^^

is theire no way to go from 32 bit to 64 bit without dvd/cd?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

What I did (which may involve searching for a trial version software):

1. Format the USB drive with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool (and make it bootable)
2. Find a trial copy of ISO Buster and install in current PC.
3. Open the Win7 ISO file with ISO Buster, copy and paste to the destination folder/drive.
4. Make sure you copy and paste every file to include the boot image.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> /e is an invalid parameter
> 
> what should i do now?
> 
> i think my problem in command console is that i cant execute a 64bit bootsect on an 32bit os, so im not able to write the needed bootfiles... solutions? good methods for seppuku? im desperate^^



E is an invalid parameter, because most probably your flash drive uses anotehr drive letter. Replace E by said drive letter, and you should be good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

sure, but somehow i dont get how this should work... copy and paste was my first try, it isnt recognized.. missing ntldr

xcopy d:\*.* /s/e/f H:\

this was my command.. there was only one e

there surely is no one that has a 32bit bootsect executable hacked to write 64bit bootfiles,am i right?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

It may work without the /s /e /f commands to be honest, i'm not entirely sure what they do - i think they just make it automated so you dont get any prompts along the way.


dont forget that this wont just magically boot, you need to make sure the PC is set to boot from USB, and make sure its recognises the USB device. might only work with FAT32, i havent tested what file systems work and what dont.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

now thats fun, 4 files got copied... im trying to get it to work

im supposed to copy the files from iso to stick now, am i right?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now thats fun, 4 files got copied... im trying to get it to work
> 
> im supposed to copy the files from iso to stick now, am i right?



yeah thats what you're doing.

The reason we use these commands, its that copying files through windows (copy-paste, etc) doesnt always work - hidden files and system files dont get copied, so it wont all be on the USB stick.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sure, but somehow i dont get how this should work... copy and paste was my first try, it isnt recognized.. missing ntldr
> 
> xcopy d:\*.* /s/e/f H:\
> 
> ...



I might be COMPLETELY wrong, but uhm... does a 64 bit ISO really need any file from your current OS? All you need to do is copy the whole ISO to a bootable flash drive, that doesn't need any file from your current OS.

Here, detailed how-to, I did it exactly like this with the exception of copying the files wia command promt
http://kmwoley.com/blog/?p=345


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

after a short reboot i will try it. if i failure at it, you will see me back in a few min.

thank you for help,i may need more

P.S.
mrcl, i still dont get it, its a vista guide....^^ im trapped with xp in this case
also there some guides that use ntfs and some that use fat32... whts the right one?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> P.S.
> mrcl, i still dont get it, its a vista guide....^^ im trapped with xp in this case
> also there some guides that use ntfs and some that use fat32... whts the right one?



Its a Vista Slash 7 how-to. Works for both OSes.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

These instructions assume that you have a computer with Windows Vista installed on it.

you see. my hands are bound


----------



## Niarod (Jun 20, 2009)

I suggest you use HP USB Disk Storage Format to make your usb stick bootable like Bogmali said, download here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

Then copy ALL files from the iso to the formatted usb pen, i suggest you open the .iso file with Winrar and extract all files to the usb pen.

Like Mussels said your PC should be set to boot from usb: 
1.On startup press F8 or whatever is the corresponding key on your keyboard for the boot options, or
2.Enter BIOS (hit Del or F2...), go to Boot Priority and set your usb pen as primary boot device.
F10 (save and exit),restart, you're good to go.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

this has happened hours ago, and is clearly not working. no ntldr to find. thanks for you suggestion, but it failed on me...

used hptool 10 times or so today, switched between ntfs and fat32


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> These instructions assume that you have a computer with Windows Vista installed on it.
> 
> you see. my hands are bound



Oh, I overlooked that. Here, see this, even in German:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qF...jblog.dantoblogs.com/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 20, 2009)

Linkage:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90696


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 20, 2009)

http://blogs.technet.com/aviraj/archive/2009/02/01/installing-windows-7-using-usb-thumb-drive.aspx
I know it's Vista but I think I did that under XP on this laptop and it worked.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

i only get vista advises... i try that too in few min if mussels method fails... but i hope it doesnt, i know this wont work for me, its too easy... i never have it easy if things start to not work properly

and i read of too much people claiming it doesnt work with xp

edit:
mrcl, i tried that prog a few hours ago, it simply crashes or the finished stick doesnt work

in fact it should be half an hour of waiting, the mp4 bottlenecks a bit^^


----------



## Niarod (Jun 20, 2009)

The HP prog. has worked for me as well. Dunno why it doesnt in your case...

If this doesn't solve i suggest you ask a friend for a DVD drive for the time needed to install the os.
Is that so urgent that you want to install Win7 now?...i mean you do plan to buy another dvd drive right?..if i were in your place id go to a shop tomorrow and get a new drive, within an hour of time you have the os installed and a new dvd drive which costs, let me guess 20 bucks or sth like that!
Cheerz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

in fact i hate dvd drives and ancient technology bout them, theyre big, use much power, are loud... and they occupy the space my reservoir needs... no i eventually would borrow one, but i will never buy one.

yeah its urgent, im on phenom 2 soon, and wanted to prepare the ideal platform for it^^

i also have to borrow a dvd burner if i would want to burn a dvd

also i dont have very much friends blessed with the posession of computers

i wanted to install win7 64 since second beta released (and since i own a 64bit proc) , got this mp4 a week ago, and simply freaked out at the possibiliy to install


----------



## Niarod (Jun 20, 2009)

I understand you hate dvd drives but you still cannot do completely without them, like in this case, unless you go into much trouble! 
If you got patience, concerning the space you need in your case, you could buy a notebook slim dvd drive with flip-flop, a sata one i suggest and put it either horizontal or vertical in a place it doesn't mess with you reservoir!....just an idea


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

in fact, very good idea, but im a pure performance addict though im poor, and the money i have to spend for an external drive, is probably the money i would need for my rare upgrades,that i can do twice a year... i have the posibility to get hands on dvd drive and pc with functional burner... if everything fails, i even can do with dvd, though i could puke at the vision to destroy some cable management


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 20, 2009)

so, im back from bios... things are definetly not sweet... despite the fact that it only recognises my mp4 if i plug it in directly during bios usb detection, tested every usbport (faulty mp4? the usbport definetly wobbles a little, but makes no problems in windows).
if i do, the stick will be recognized, and i can set it to primary boot device... after reboot i have to redo the usb plugging thing, so it gets recognized again... screen says me: 
"eject volume. press a key"
if i press one key, it tells me
"no ntldr found!
press str+alt+enf to restart."

what now? this thing takes hours as soon i have to copy files again, player seems a little slow (4mb/sec)

aaaaaah fuck, today is one of those "youll never get it to work" days... spent whole day on this issue... not improving though


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

thats where my one comes in, it doesnt require that. you just clone the DVD to the flash drive.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

but it its not working

what should i do now?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

i dont know. all i know is that this method works - if its not working, you're skipping a step, or that PC cant boot from USB.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 21, 2009)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
Try that (It worked for me, otherwise the second set of instructions also worked)
EDIT: Try this:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
I know it's again for Ubuntu but that's what I used the second time I had to install Ubuntu and it worked fine, just select the diskimage rather than using the drop down menus mentioning distros.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

my pc surely is... i even flashed my vga a few weeks ago...

the partition is marked as active in my disk management....

i tried nearly everything...

im really desperate... nothings seems to work...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

well i tried it just now, copied the files to my flash drive and installed windows 7 on my media PC - problem free. 15 minutes to install, woot!
at this stage, i think your only option is to get a DVD drive.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for your help people...you did much to help me, but this thing is really annoying, got me a fully functional flashdrive, that refuses to boot an install-iso? piece of crap?

this could use a week or so to get hands on a working dvd *sigh*:shadedshu

im open to every other suggestion, there may be one i havent tried till yet...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

well just to make sure, the files have copied from the ISO to the flash drive, you werent dumping the ISO on there?

and you've set the PC to boot from USB, so that its loading from the flash drive?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll boot into windows to give it a try now, no complaining if the method i find to work doesn't.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

i extracted iso, then copied files from folder

yeah i did it in bios, but as said, ill have to plug it in during usb detection in first bootscreen, to it beeing recognized properly (when i leave it plugged it in, it gets recognized,but not as bootable device, you cant find it in bios too)

when i do i can use it in bios normally, but i dont know if this could be a problem


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i extracted iso, then copied files from folder



that wont work.

You need to mount the ISO to a virtual drive, or burn it to a disk and then use the command i had from earlier, to copy it from the DVD/virtual drive to the USB drive.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

i mouted it in daemon tools too, after you said me to mount image... that did exactly the same, d was my virtual drive in fact^^


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

it makes me wonder if the problem is related to the PC booting, and not from failing to follow the needed steps.

For example, my media PC's gigabyte board wont boot from my flash drive if i set it to "boot from USB" i have to hit F12 (boot selection menu) as the PC powers on, and then choose "hard drive" and its under there.

should also be noted that this doesnt work unless the flash drive is plugged in BEFORE powering the PC on.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

that could be the problem... if its plugged on before boot, it wont be recognized as bootable


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

the board only detects it if its plugged in directly during usbdevice detection


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 21, 2009)

try going nito your bios and setting the USB drive as harddrive 1 with your main HDD as number 2 - thats what I had to do in order to install win 7 via flash drive.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

ah thanks i will try that in a few minutes

sorry for waiting time, my girlfriend just came back from vacation (italy)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

alright, no chance... it doenst work...  so i have to try another stick... that could take some time


----------



## Niarod (Jun 22, 2009)

Look, like i already wrote i think try to hit F8/F12 after POST (with your usb stick inserted), to have the boot devices list and select the usb stick!
Let know!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 22, 2009)

i tried, that did exactly the same... i dont get why he prompts me to eject volume, as if i had a floppy in the drive, but i havent even a floppy...


----------



## Niarod (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe it's the usb stick that doesn't do it...you have to consider all options at this point!
You could try with a standard usb pendrive(no mp3-mp4 players), which is definitely faster than your mp4 player.
If your mobo has the option to start from usb i don't see why it won't load from it, that's why i think it could be the mp4 player not suiting...


----------



## HTC (Jun 22, 2009)

In order for me to boot from an USB stick with my ASUS motherboard, i have to have it on "force FDD": if i leave it on "Auto", it won't boot from it. If, since then, i booted from HDD but i want to boot from the USB stick again, i have to go into BIOS and select that "force FDD" again or it won't work.

Could it be that your problem is similar to this? I have never owned a Biostar motherboard so i don't really know 

EDIT

My USB stick has only 2 GB, btw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 22, 2009)

jeah, that could be the problem


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 24, 2009)

im back with good news! i got hands on a 4gb flashstick, now winsetupfromusb somehow writes a grub4 bootsector to mbr, the prog did neither on my mp4.... the stick also has 3 times the read and write speeds... i will try to install windows 7 now and post results later


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is how i install win 7
Unzip the folder
copy folder to win 7 on usb
run the setup through windows off the usb 

It will dual boot once its done


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 24, 2009)

im on win7 right now. wnt truh 3 reboots or so till installed, but now im pleased. it was indeed a faulty,cheap mp4player not working properly.

thank you for all your help!


----------



## Niarod (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL..i'm glad you finally solved
Now...take a shotgun and shoot that mp4 player 

Cheerz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 25, 2009)

no!^^ its music quality is fine! it just sucks as mass storage


----------

